# Deluxe 30 headlight



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi. I recently bought a new Ariens Deluxe 30 snowblower. I notice the headlight on it seems to have a halogen (?) bulb in the centre and what looks like two LEDs on each side. However, when running, only the centre bulb illuminates. Are the others supposed to light as well?


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a Compact 24 with the same sort of light and there was only the one center bulb. I think you are seeing it's reflection on either side.


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

cbnsoul said:


> I had a Compact 24 with the same sort of light and there was only the one center bulb. I think you are seeing it's reflection on either side.


Thanks for your reply. But it's not a reflection. There are five separate fixtures/bulbs behind the lens. The outer four look like LEDs and are inset into the reflector while the centre one is like a halogen bulb, sticking out about 1.5 inches in front of the reflector. I'm wondering why the small bulbs are there if they're not lit - or is there a malfunction in my machine.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a new Platinum 24 SHO and it has the same set up. This is not a reflection there are what look like LED bulbs W/separate bezels within the light assembly on each side of the center mounted halogen bulb. This is interesting and may warrant a call to Ariens tech support to see why this is. It is possible they are now making the lights LED ready for next year, now that many other reputable manufacturers are already offering them.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Huh. I haven't heard anyone mention this before now and haven't noticed it on the new Compact 24 or Deluxe 28 I've seen this year.


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

Bumping this thread... anybody figure out what the purpose of the non-working bulbs is?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

no purpose.. just there for looks? Give Ariens a call and ask em


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

guessing its nothing more than the mirrors in the housing ?


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

That's what I thought based on the pic but I was corrected - apparently there really are small bulbs on either side of the main bulb. I've looked at lower end Ariens models and they had the single bulb but apparently there is a different set up in the larger or higher end models.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

According to Ariens there is only the center bulb. They didn't explain what the other things are.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> According to Ariens there is only the center bulb. They didn't explain what the other things are.


Hmm, if those LEDS exist, somebody should wire them up to the centre bulb power and see if they work.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

When I fired my machine up yesterday, there is only one bulb in the centre that lights up. I think it's just an illusion that there are more bulbs/sockets in there.


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

kwk11 said:


> When I fired my machine up yesterday, there is only one bulb in the centre that lights up. I think it's just an illusion that there are more bulbs/sockets in there.


Only one bulb lights on my Deluxe 30, too. BUT there are definitely two (what appear to be) LED bulbs on either side of the halogen bulb that don't illuminate. See the photo in the original post. They are not refldctions.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Only one solution. Cut it open and see if they are really LEDs and not just little glass beads for reflection purposes.


----------

